# Cocktail party for 4000



## camachochef (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi and happy new year to all chefs I am new to cheftalk I need brainstorm Ideas to cater a finger food or hors d' oeuvres for 4000 people they want theme food stations and they want 12 different hors d' oeuvre per person so we are talking of 48.000 hors d' oeuvres. I have a staff of 8 people and where I live there are no such a thing as frozen or ready made hors d' oeuvre. I really appreciate your help on easy to make but very gourmet ideas thank you


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A lot of what I see here could be tagged unappealing and pedestrian, but then again I didn't look at everything.

I have had the Greek pizza (cold) cut in squares and thought it a nice change from all the hot offerings and noted it was a fave with the veg crowd.

Whatever, Pinterest has proven to be a good resource when I am stuck for ideas (not just food related..there are thousands of "Pins" for anything you wish)

Oh boy 12 X 4000 is a lot of $$$...you need anything sweet?

mimi

http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=appetizers


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Where are you located and what is the clientele like?


----------



## camachochef (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi cheflayne I am located in Bogota Colombia and my guests are top level executives VIP

Thanks


----------



## camachochef (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your Printerest Idea I have seen a couple that could work. Help needed yes!! if you head down south to Colombia.....jejeje


----------



## chef white (Jan 10, 2013)

Check out Swiss Chalet Fine Foods www.scff.com They have many bases for Hors D'oeuvres like cones, puffed pastery shells, sweet and savory tart shells and coupelles that you can just fill with minature meals that you already have recipes for.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

*Shrimp Rumaki*, shrimp wrapped around fresh pineapple, then rolled up in paper thin proscuitto, fired in a hot oven and drizzled with a carrot chipotle syrup

*Spicy Tunisian Chicken Skewers*, strips of chicken thread on sugar cane and marinated in a cinnamon chile oil, then grilled and served with harissa, a spicy roasted red pepper sauce seasoned with coriander and caraway

*Anticuchos Flank Steak*, Peruvian style beef, brushed with an ancho chile and beer marinade, then grilled, thinly sliced and served on a toasted baguette and draped with huacatay aji, a spicy lime mint vinaigrette, and topped with a verdures ceviche, a pickled mixture of onions, carrots, and yellow bell peppers

*Stuffed Dates*, medjool dates stuffed with a mixture of chevre, toasted almonds, and carrots, seasoned with charmoula, a Moroccan marinade of lemon, garlic, chilies, saffron, parsley, cilantro, and cumin; then the whole thing wrapped with applewood smoked bacon and fired in a hot oven

*Coconut Poached Scallops*, day boat scallops gently simmered ina spicy red curry cocnut broth and served on a bed of pan seared bok choy in a jicama cup and topped with a banana ginger chutney

*Vanilla Bean Sachets*, diced granny Smith apples, Maui sweet onions, toasted cashews, and vanilla scented ricotta; sealed in a won ton purse, brushed with a vanilla glaze then baked in a hot oven and topped a dollop of green pea cardamom puree

*Smoked Salmon Cheesecake*, a savoury cheesecake of smoked salmon, cream cheese, lemon zest, and fresh dill with a pine nut crust topped with capers, thinly sliced red onions, finely diced tomatoes, lemon zest, and cracked black pepper


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmmm layne ..you are being oh so wicked. Sitting standby with nothing but gum and water. Learned long ago that airport " food" is just over priced cardboard. Would give my left *** if I had one ;-) for a few of those stuffed dates and a bit of the salmon cheesecake. Oh well it is a short hop and am looking forward to a crappy Bloody Mary. Maybe even a celery garnish? 
Mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Camacho... Columbia sounds nice and cozy. On way to north Texas and not looking forward to the snow and ice. Brrr, my screen name says it all, lolol
Mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Mimi, over priced cardboard is a small price to pay sometimes. I am looking at snow and ice right outside the window at this very moment and my enthusiasm for it matches yours. My avatar says it all for me. My mantra for the next 3 weeks is soon...soon...soon. Because then I will be on Roatan with sand between toes and warm water to play in.


----------



## camachochef (Jan 10, 2013)

Perfect! Great Ideas ChefLayne I will include them on my proposal along with some others is nice to know you have colleges to help you in times when you are stuck with ideas. Thanks also to FlipFlopgirl for your help, If you need help with Latin ideas anytime..


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh Roatan...


----------

